# Deer Crossing Archery Arrows!!



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Deer Crossing Archery LLC
At the intersection of Quality and Economy

Our relentless pursuit to build the best arrow for the buck started with a dream of using our highest quality 100% carbon money can buy - to manufacture an arrow that is not just straight, but also very durable. We here at Deer Crossing Archery are Hunters and Target Archer's just like you so we designed and built our carbon shafts knowing it would be our first choice in what we ourselves would shoot!

HUNTER
Arrows $49.99
Shafts $44.99
.246" inside diameter
350, 400, and 500 spine
Norway R2 vanes 
PDP Inserts
Bohning Double-Lock Blazer Nocks
+/-.004" or better

XBOW $29.99
20” or 22”
Flat-Back or Half-Moon Nocks
.300” inside diameter
Norway 3” Fusion-X vanes
PDP brass inserts
+/-.004” or better

$7.50 S & H 

Add $5.00 for cutting and gluing in inserts on HUNTER’s

Add $5.00 for 100 grain field points on HUNTER’s

Add $2.50 for 100 grain field points for the XBOW



TARGET & SD HUNTER coming soon!
$79.99 shafts
$89.99 Arrows
They come with choice of inserts or target points FREE!!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bart,
This awesome news. Happy to see you in the arrow biz again. If these new shafts are anything like your last venture, they should be some of the best on the market.
Don.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Got any pics of these arrows besides what is on the webpage?
Good prices, might have to make an order.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Not offering a .300 spine or stiffer is not a smart move as you are limiting your client base. At least it looks like you are using reputable components this time and not custom untested ones.


----------



## srt8asanarrow (Oct 30, 2012)

Just purchased a dozen. They shoot great! 

Thx Bart!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

mdewitt71 said:


> Got any pics of these arrows besides what is on the webpage?
> Good prices, might have to make an order.











These work for ya??
Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Few more pics









Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

bump


----------

